# Shuttle XPC



## amilojko (Feb 18, 2012)

I just bought a Shuttle XPC SH67H3, Intel H67, LGA1155 DDR3 1PCI-E16 1PCI-E1 7.1 Audio HDMI 300W 80 Plus.

Windows Server won't install, but FreeBSD 9 installs without a hitch.
Go FreeBSD!


----------

